# Women: hairy dudes



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Normally I have to say I'm not a big fan of body hair, I like my men semi-androgynous, or at least not very "macho". Having said that, my current boyfriend is a ludicrously hairy Pakistani, so I've obviously deviated from my normal "tastes" :crazy: I think it's cute that I have to de-fluff myself after we do it... he moults, LOL!!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey I have an ex you should meet... :wink: lol


----------

